# Can I put a FEL on a 2003 Simplicity Legacy?



## bebop86 (Jul 18, 2021)

Guys I have a 2003 Legacy( Non XL)- Need to move some dirt around to fix driveway- Who makes a FEL for this unit and is it worth the $$- Would it also hurt the tractor to add this or is it made for it- thks so mcuh


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi bebop86, welcome to the forum.


----------

